# Time for fun!



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay everyone time to have fun.  Please update evertime you make another drink, pour a glass of wine, take a shot or open a cold one!  For those that do not drink, you may bore us with how many sodas, glasses of tea, cups of coffee etc. you drink.  After we're drunk it may be funny?!

Heres my status as of 3:46 

Whatcha Drinking - Miller Lite

How many have you drank - 6 so far

What time is it now - 3:46


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

I guess I am playing by myself, story of my life!!! 

Still Miller Lite, #7 and it's 4:21.   The Guinness will be here soon!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Guess I'm drinking alone tonight......I need some George Thoroughgood!  "I drink alone.......................yeah with nobody else"......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Got home a little while ago, and had to do some work.  It's about 10:16 p.m. now
> 
> Had 3 double scotch and sodas (cutty sark) between about 4:30 until 9:30, but I'm currently not drinking anything.
> :-(



I am currently not drinking anything either, cause I'm 2 3/4 sheets to the wind cause no one would drink with me and I had to drink it all myself.
 :drinkers:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

Three strong coffees so far!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Three strong coffees so far!



The game is over WoodBean!  I wanted to have fun last night but I guess everyone went to bed early!  :smt102


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Where ya been Fatz???  Take a toke for me brotha!  :weedman:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2005)

1 cup o' mud in right now...going to get some more here soon!  What up Fatz?!?!  Busy making PigPowder!??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Finished my pot of coffee and just cracked a Miller Lite, it's 10:17 a.m. :drinkers:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2005)

Larry, you remind me of Bryan S!!  Drinking all the time!  

Just ground some Seattle's Best blend beans...not a bad cup of joe!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

the wife and I just finished a bottle of Asti...heading for beer now...11:30 here now


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cleaned out the pit in preparation to sell her in the near future. Then cleaned out the gasser too. Whoa, I got pretty greasy. Hands are chapped and red from usind pumice soap for two days! Also, trying to get all that attractive grease out from the nails before I gotta be a businessman tomorrow! Woody


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry, you remind me of Bryan S!!  Drinking all the time!


As I recall, Bryan would (almost) always wait 'till around 9 pm to start...By 11, he was poopfaced!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> I needed a beer so that my wife could make Nick's New York Chili recipe today with some leftover smoked chuck roast. My wife & I each drank 2-1/2 beers to finish off the 6 pack. I can't wait to try the chili.



Did you get more beer????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":jwgzb4lh]Larry, you remind me of Bryan S!!  Drinking all the time!


As I recall, Bryan would (almost) always wait 'till around 9 pm to start...By 11, he was poopfaced!  [/quote:jwgzb4lh]

Shit by 9pm I am in bed 99% of the time!  Thanks Bill for pointing out to Greg that I am not like Bryan!


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

6:15 am Monday morning.
Sitting at work drinking coffee out of my BRAND NEW BBQ-4-U COFFEE MUG!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2005)

You lucky dog! I'm getting ready to leave for work and wondering where my new BBQ 4 You mug is! I ordered it last week!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> 6:15 am Monday morning.
> Sitting at work drinking coffee out of my BRAND NEW BBQ-4-U COFFEE MUG!



How do you like it Chris!!??


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

It's the best coffee mug I ever had!   :roll: 

It looks great.  I really do like that it has logos on BOTH sides.  Two different logos at that.  :-D 

I just wish it was a little bigger. 




Looks Great... Less Filling!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You lucky dog! I'm getting ready to leave for work and wondering where my new BBQ 4 You mug is! I ordered it last week!


  I with you on that Nick, I was just wondering the same thing!  Where is my stuff??????  I ordered a while back too!  Greg, get to the bottom of this!  Please!  ;-)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 28, 2005)

Did you get UPS shipping?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

I did but then they said it did not qualify so they gave me USPS instead.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

I think mine came DHL. :?  I ordered it last Monday morning.  It either came Friday or Saturday.  I don't know which, I was gone.  Hot neighbor lady had it.  I think she just wanted to come see me.  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know Larry...Glenn got supersaver shipping and had it in 4 days!  I paid extra for UPS and it took a week!

Be patient and I'm sure it will be there soon!  Sorry for the delay but I don't really have anything to do with it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Poor Larry!   He never gets his texasbbqrub, his eyelets, and now his BBQU stuff on time.  What did you do to tick off your delivery people, Larry??


 :smt046  :smt038  :smt023


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Poor Larry!   He never gets his texasbbqrub, his eyelets, and now his BBQU stuff on time.  What did you do to tick off your delivery people, Larry??
> 
> Mine, naturally, came lickety split!  Got a big ol' baseball shirt (to go with my TVWB baseball shirt---tho one's blue and one's black).  Gahroovy!  But I can't wear either to do my smokin or grillin cuz they've  got an AWFUL lot of white on 'em which would soon be covered with rub and whatnot.
> 
> :smt081



I dunno, but I must of done something!?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":15ani0bu]Poor Larry!   He never gets his texasbbqrub, his eyelets, and now his BBQU stuff on time.  What did you do to tick off your delivery people, Larry??
> :smt081



I dunno, but I must of done something!?[/quote:15ani0bu]

well imagine that!


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

They probably _edited_ some of his info online...

And he _went off_ on them. :smt068  :smt067  :smt071  :axe:  :smt097  :tant:  :rant:  :butthead:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> They probably _edited_ some of his info online...
> 
> And he _went off_ on them. :smt068  :smt067  :smt071  :axe:  :smt097  :tant:  :rant:  :butthead:



Finney............"The Pot Stirrer"!  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

What?  :dunno:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm over a dollar now on my Finney/emoticon/nickel count.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm over a dollar now on my Finney/emoticon/nickel count.



Hey Capt. call the boss and tell him your retiring....that will be a real possiblity with Finney's emoticons :-D


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

ahhhh... you guys are just jealous because you haven't made it past the winkie face.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

5:36pm, and I am drinking iced tea????????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

> Oh back to those rita's just come inthe garage and hit the fridge (alcohol only fridge..ok some water in there for hot days while mowing) always a fresh batch in there premade and ready to be poured into a nice frosted glass up in the freezer


DP, you sound like good people!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Chimay!!!_Now_ you're talking ale! Those trappists do have a way! Cordensonk (sp) is also excellent. Susan, you ever drink "Kreik" style Lambic ales? They are brewed with sugar and fruit. The Raspberry (framboise) is excellent. Woody


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Larry is going to get mad at you two for turning his drinking topic into an icecream topic.  :axe:


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm just trying to protect you guys.  You never know when the volcano will blow.  :smt073  :axe:  :smt068  :smt096


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, it's a rumbling right now..... :ack:


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows,
I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows

Ground she's movin' under me
Tidal waves out on the sea,
Sulphur smoke up in the sky
Pretty soon we learn to fly
Let me hear ya now

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows

Now my girl quickly said to me, 
Mon you better watch your feet
Lava come down soft and hot, 
You better lava me now or lava me not

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows

(Instrumental)

No time to count what I'm worth, 
Cause I just left the planet earth,
Where I go I hope there's rum, 
Not to worry, mon soon come

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows

But I don't want to land in New York City
Don't want to land in Mexico (No no no)
Don't want to land on no three mile island
Don't want to see my skin aglow (No no no)

Don't want to land in Comanche Sky Park
Or in Nashville Tennessee (No no no)
Don't want to land in no San Juan airport
Or in the Yukon Territory (No no no)

Don't want to land no San Diego
Don't want to land in no Buzzard Bay (No no no)
I don't want to land on no Ayatollah
I got nothin' more to say

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows

I don't know, I don't know,
I don't know where I'm a-gonna go
When the volcano blows


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

> I got nothin' more to say


Read and heed ! !   

Now, where's that "Delete" key??? :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

Chris, have you been to the Margaritaville Restaurant in Charleston?
We just got one here last summer.

Service sucks!!!!!!!!!  Worst ever!  Especially the bartenders!
But it's always packed.  I go fairly often just for the atmosphere.


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Never been there.  Just can't make myself go to places like that when there are soooooo many really good local places here.  Maybe one day if I get the urge.

A friend of a friend is a bartender there (here)... says Jimmy comes in every so often.  It's probably a lie that they spread around to get people to come in hoping they see him.  :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

ya know, it's the worst 8 dollar burger I ever had!  Hardees rocks though!

Anyway, we also got a Cheeseburger in Paradise Restaurant, which is like a smalller version.  Service is better, but the food is just average.

Jimmy is supposed to come visit both...he was in Columbia last week and rumors were flying he would be here...didn't happen.  Oh well..
I haven't been as much of a fan since he quit piloting boats and started flying planes.
Ahoy Matey!


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Cappie, come down here one Tuesday and I'll take you to eat the best $3-something burger you ever ate.  There's a dive here that does gourmet burgers and on Tuesday night after 7:00 they are half price.  So you get there for happy hour(s) and drink like crazy... then at 7 you order you burger and another beer to wash it down.  You can be drunk and out by 8:00 if you want.  Hell, you could be back to MB by 10:30.


*Moe's Crosstown Tavern*
Barflies need not suffer bad bar food when they hit this favorite Hampton Park neighborhood dive. Goat cheese quesadillas, fried green tomato BLTs, and bombastic burgers washed down with beer and a ball game make this a popular spot with locals and college kids. (MB) 714 Rutledge Ave., 722-3287.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

What's your deal Chris?  You work in Charleston during the week and go home to NC on the weekends?


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah... I'm_ back-asswards_ that way. :? 
I usually stay down here everyother weekend, but lately the wife hasn't been coming down so I'm going home every weekend for a while.  Really is cutting into my BBQ time.  :-( 

Greg says I get _Virtual Cooking Points_ for posting.  When I was a long distance bicyclist... we used to get _virtual_ mileage for buying bicycle _stuff_.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 1, 2005)

See if they have a Norweigen lager called Aass. It is possibly my favorite next to Coopers Real Ale from Australia


----------



## Finney (Mar 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> See if they have a Norweigen lager called Aass.



WoodBeers breath smells like Aass!!!!!    :butthead:  :drinkers:  :smt118


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jimmy Buffet SUCKS!!!! BORING!


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

Well first off..while all you guys were drinking yesterday, I worked a 12 hour shift in the crappy cold 20 degree / 10 inches of snow weather ! Ok, so much for the feeling sorry for myself thing..I hope to make up for that today....Its 5 o'clock somewhere...

I went to Buffet's place in New Orleans a few years back...was there during the morning hours and had a great time...nice people and comfortable atmosphere..We're early risers, so we were usually in the bars by 7:00am. 2 for one at that hour and usually 3 for one after 10:00am...gotta love a town that the bars are open 24/7. I LOVE NEW ORLEANS !!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2005)

John,

I remember years ago, when we would get off midnight shift at 8am, our guys and some guys from the neighboring city used to meet at the bar after shift. Stay there until 2 or 3 in the afternoon go home, sleep and be back to work at midnight....those were the days.


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

Before we went to 12's, I worked 4p to 12a. Many a night / early morning was spent with my platoon in that very same manner !


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2005)

For most of my career, before I started moving up, I worked either midnights or 8p-4a, some afternoons. 4-12's are not conducive to happy marital life as my attorney bills could testify to many years ago.


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

I couldn't agree more..it was definatly a good shift to work..always something going on...and no sence going home at midnight..hell, everyones going to be sleeping anyway..lol

But as much as I hate to admit it, it did get old after a while..I think it would have been different if I was single.. I love days and working the 12 hour shifts give me tons of time off...to sit in front of this idiot box and drink...!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2005)

How long you been on the job?


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

9 years this june....11 to go !


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2005)

20 & Out.....sweet!!!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

oh ya..!! Ill be 58, mortage paid that same year, heading somewhere warm !!!! Ive had it with this cold BS..lol


----------



## john pen (Mar 3, 2005)

5 days one week...two days the next week...every other weekend is a 3 day (fri, sat, sun)...Gotta love it ! And to sweeten it even more, dept wont pay for those 4 extra hours, so 1 day a week is a 10 hour day...


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2005)

Kinda like Firemen...the best part time job you'll ever have :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Oh, man, I just read this thread.  I really need a beer now.  Susan, it sounds like you have quite a nice bunch of beers there.  I need to get to my Deep Freeze o' Beer and spend some quality time, myself.
> 
> Since I have it on the mind, and since it's a slow day at the office, let me say a little about the Belgian lambic beers that were mentioned.  True lambics are brewed only around the area of (get this) Lambic, Belgium (aka Lambeek or Lombeek, depending on what you're looking at).  They break many of the "beer rules," which is ironic, since they're likely the oldest style of beer still brewed in the world.  Most notably, they are fermented with wild yeasts, which is just unheard of in the rest of the beer world.  Any other brewer suffers great pains to choose, isolate, culture and maintain the particular yeast strain he wants.  Any other brewer endures even more cleaning and sanitizing to ensure that only the chosen bugs get to enjoy that brewer's cooking.  Lambic brewers put the wort (that which, once fermented, is beer) in an open fermenting vessel, open the window, and let nature take its course.  They would rather burn down the brewery than clean it because, either way, the magic would be gone.  For that reason, true lambics can be brewed only in that little part of the world.  Folks have tried for a very long time to culture true lambic yeast, but it always mutates to something different.  That mutated yeast may still make a good beer and even a similar beer, but it's never the same as the real thing.
> 
> ...





Miller Lite's good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Boiled hamburger is not good.  I don't think.  Maybe I'll try it tonight with some pepper jelly.


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay Cappie... not trying to be a moderator or anything, but...
Did you have to copy all of TexLaw's dissertation on lambic style beer to say "Miller Lite's good"?

Or was that just for irony?  :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Of course that was irony......sorry to blister your scroll finger.  Guess it's a long night for you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2005)

You guys should be on stage somewhere!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

"Tonight, at the Pink Porker, it's Chris Finney, live on stage!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> "Tonight, at the Pink Porker, it's Chris Finney, live on stage!"


TAKE PICS!!!  This I gotta see!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

No cameras allowed... you have to buy the pictures from the souvenir stand.   
 :happyd:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

oh sure, get us drunk, then take our money!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> No cameras allowed... you have to buy the pictures from the souvenir stand.
> :happyd:



It's peanut butter jelly time...peanut butter jelly time!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 4, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":34r03dhz]No cameras allowed... you have to buy the pictures from the souvenir stand.
> :happyd:



It's peanut butter jelly time...peanut butter jelly time!! [/quote:34r03dhz]

What?  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time   I think this is where you emoticon learned to dance!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Peanut Butter Jelly with a baseball bat!!! LMAO!! The Buckwheat Boys!!!!  OMG..Some people just have way too much time on their hands...


----------

